# Lab questions



## critter08 (Aug 23, 2011)

I was recently told I have Hashimotos. I am a 28 year old female. I am currently taking 50 mcg of Synthroid. My lastest fna results state: One smear is mildly cellular and well preserved. Rare clusters of follicular cells are seen mixed with lymphocytes. A few histiocutic aggregates are also noted. No papillary configuration or nuclear atypia are seen.

I am totally not comfortable as my doctor didnt seem to explain anything to me. I have been searching online for way too long. Not sure if I am scaring myself or if I am ok for now. Does this mean more than likely something will eventually come from this. I am now experiencing a "lump" feeling in my throat. I dont feel it in the morning before I take my synthroid but the feeling soon comes back. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Was the FNA of the thyroid itself or of a nodule? From the looks of things, they did not find anything that caused concerns.

Most pathologists are not in the business of mis-diagnosing cancer, and if they even remotely suspect negative changes in cells they will label them as "suspicious" or "indeterminate".

Likewise, most doctors are not in the business of letting people walk around with suspected cancer. What was the final determination on the report? It should say: benign, suspicious or indeterminate.

Chronic diseases call for good follow up. As long as you are doing that, risks are minimized.


----------



## critter08 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting! It does make me feel a little better. Having this "lump" in my throat is really pressing my concern. It bothers me that it takes so long to get into the doctors. Do you have any advice on how I should treat my disease? Like a diet or lifestyle changes? Just wondering what others do to manage this disease. Thank you again!


----------

